# GPS Kaufempfehlung



## Aalthorsten (10. November 2003)

#h 

Hallo Angelexperten,

wer kann mir ein gutes portaples GPS empfehlen.Ich benötige
es für Norway und die Ostsee. Preisgrenze liegt bei max.400€.
Danke für eure jetzt schon heiß erwarteten Tipps.


:z  :z  :z     #u  #u  #u


----------



## Jirko (10. November 2003)

Hallöchen aalthorsten,

bei deiner vorauswahl solltest du dich auf magellan und garmin konzentrieren. Ich habe dir für deine vorauswahl mal jeweils 1 datenblatt der magellan-handgeräte und der im angebot befindlichen garmin-handgeräte gelinkt. Was die magellan-serie anbelangt ist das 320er meridian bzw. alternativ das meridian gold sehr gut für deine belange geeignet. Bei garmin würde ich persönlich das garmin gps 76 favorisieren. Liegen jeweils in deinem preislimit. Bei einem neukauf sollte die egnos-fähigkeit mit berücksichtigt werden. bei auslaufmodellen (wie z.b. garmin der 12er serie bzw. der 72er serie), ist die verarbeitung der egnos-signale noch nicht mit berücksichtigt worden! (egnos erhöht die peilungsgenauigkeit bei der navigation auf, laut händlerangaben, 3m koordinatengenauigkeit!). soweit ich weis, bietet herbert (nick angelwebshop) vergünstigt 320er meridian handgeräte zum verkauf an (allerdings gebraucht aber ich denke dennoch einen kauf wert!).

magellanmodelle und hier die garminmodelle #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. November 2003)

Jirko hat schon alles gesagt. Ich sselber habe ein Magellan 320 und bin mit dem Gerät voll zufrieden. hier findest Du die gängigen Geräte auch noch mal.


----------



## Aalthorsten (10. November 2003)

Vielen Dank Jirko für Deine Hilfe. An gebrauchte Geräte habe ich überhaupt noch nicht gedacht, werde mich gleich bei Nick schlau machen.


----------



## Nick_A (10. November 2003)

Hi Aalthorsten #h

nicht bei "Nick" schlaumachen, sondern bei Herbert ! Er hat den Nick-Namen "angelwebshop". 

Hier hast Du die näheren Infos zu Herbert ! :q 

Einfach auf PM gehen und ihm eine Nachricht senden! #6

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick 

(dies ist nicht nur mein Nick-Name hier, sondern der Name, den ich tatsächlich gerne hätte !!!) :q


----------



## holk (10. November 2003)

Hi,

:z :z :z :z :z :z :z :z :z :z :z .........


Ich wollte euch nur mitteilen das es mich soeben fast zerrissen hat......so richtig mit Bauchkrämpfen und Atemnot......wegen Nick......Situationskomik ist doch das Beste......es war der Brüller.

@ Aalthorsten,

ist nicht böse gemeint  .


Gruß Holger

P.S. Ich hab ein Global Nav 12 von Lowrance (hat 99 € gekostet) ....ein einfaches aber solides Teil....hat schlimmste Mißhandlungen überstanden ...und uns sicher geleitet.


----------



## Jetblack (10. November 2003)

Aalthorsten - auch eBay ist immer einen Besuch wert.

Dort gibt es z.Zt. diverse Meridians innerhalb Deines Limits.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## ralle (10. November 2003)

Hallo Aalthorsten

Ich denke Magellan ist eine gute Wahl !
Ich habe das 320 Modell seit ca. 3 Jahren im Einsatz und bin bestens zufrieden.
Hat schon mehrere unfreiwillige Falltest sowie Wässerung ohne Probleme überstanden.


----------



## Aalthorsten (12. November 2003)

Danke Ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen.Meine Wahl wird wohl
auf das Magellan 320 fallen.


----------



## Öger (21. November 2003)

test


----------



## tidecutter (21. November 2003)

hallo





> bei auslaufmodellen (wie z.b. garmin der 12er serie bzw. der 72er serie), ist die verarbeitung der egnos-signale noch nicht mit berücksichtigt worden!




ich das das garmin 72. das ist aber soweit ich weiß relativ neu auf dem markt und kann auch die bald möglichen genaueren messungen machen. ist recht handlich. stromverbrauch ist ein bißchen hoch ansonsten sehr empfehlenswert.

grüße tidecutter#h


----------



## Lengjäger (21. November 2003)

Hi,

aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich dir ein Gerät der Magellan Meridian Reihe empfehlen. 
Ich habe selbst, das Basis Modell und bin absolut begeistert. Allein die Möglichkeit über SD-Karte Maps, Wegpunkte und Tracks zu laden macht es meiner Meinung zu einem besten Geräte in dieser Preisklasse. Unterstützt EGNOS (bin bis zu 2m genau :q ), ab den Modellen Gold und aufwärts soll es ab Januar eine neue Mapsend-Version geben, die Autorouting unterstützt.
Du kannst auch auf die amerikanische Version zurückgreifen, die deutlich günstiger ist, da die Basemaps bei den Meridian-Geräten austauschbar ist.

Grüße

Lengjäger


----------



## wildbootsman (21. November 2003)

Moin Thorsten,

kauf doch meins, dann kann ich mir ein neues holen...

Jörgi

PS: Mein beseter Angelkumpel kriegt ein Sonderpreis.


----------

